# Sram Brake/Roubaix Compatability



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I posted this on the General Forum, but no one had the same issue.

I just picked up my 2008 Specialized Roubaix Expert with the Sram Rival group set. The frame is a 56/large. Turns out the front tire rubs against the brake arch. This was with the stock tires, then a Specialized Pro 700x25 and then with a really skinny and small 700x23. We swapped out the fork for another Roubaix fork and still the same issue. Finally we put on a set of Ultegra brakes and we got proper clearance, although still not a ton with the 700x25 Spec. pro, which seems to be a very large tire. 

In any case, how does this happen? Specialized surely should have discovered this issue long ago. Am I missing something? The brakes come stock with the bike.


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

must a brake issue my bike is fine and therre are so many out there that is to wierd


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

dadat40 said:


> must a brake issue my bike is fine and therre are so many out there that is to wierd


I think it is a 2008 issue. Specialized is manufacturing me a new fork.


----------



## Johnck1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tschai said:


> I think it is a 2008 issue. Specialized is manufacturing me a new fork.


I just purchased a 2008 Roubaix and I am experiencing a similar issue with the brake clearance. How was your's resolved? Your post is a year old, I can't believe I'm having this problem a year later.


----------



## jrosteck (Oct 28, 2007)

I had same problem with 08 Roubaix Expert Rival with stock tires. Small stones would stick to tire and get caught under fork. Made it sound like I had a flat.

Bought White Mountain Wheels and Conti 23 mm tires. (Tires are main thing)

No longer have a problem.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Same issue on my bike, 2008 Roubaix with Sram. It's not been a huge issue, but more of an annoyance. Let us know if they give you a new fork.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Same issue with Zero Gravity Negative G brakes. Scary!


----------



## jonpom (Mar 18, 2008)

No issue w/ my 2007 Rival Expert w/ stock 23/25 tires. Did they make spec change in fork?


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Specialized gave me a new fork. As I said back then, it was not simply a replacement fork, but a newly manufactured one with the brake "hole" drilled in the proper place to allow adequate clearance. I believe the 2008 batch had some design/quality control issues and the hole was drilled in the wrong spot. With the old fork, different tires and different brakes would result in different amounts of clearance, even functional amounts, but still not what it should be. Even if the tire clears, it could still be no good as every road speck could get jammed up in there. When I put on a Shimano brake, there was barely enough clearance, but the road specks and such made a ton of noise flying about under there. 

There is plenty of clearance with my new fork. I wouldn't say oodles of room, but enough for a Conti 700x28, which is what a bike like the Roubaix should be able to use.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

Could you possibly post a picture of how much clearance you have between your fork and tires? I am thinking of upgrading to SRAM Rival and I am worried I'll have the same brake problem. Thanks


----------



## Johnck1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I dropped off the bike at the bike shop this evening. Specialized shipped new tires, but since I got there so late, I left it. When I get it back I'll post a picture. They shipped S Works 23/25 tires and they have a smaller profile, but I don't think they will work. I put on a pair of old Conti Grand Prix 4000 23's for a few days, the clearance was better and I didn't have any problems while riding, but I doubt any 23/25 tire will fit. 

I read some of the other posts, is it possible that there is defect with the frame? The rear clearance is even less than the front, so a new fork only addresses part of the issue.


----------



## huffman (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm helping a friend with the same issue and am going to insist on a new fork, this is insane. If he had caught something in his fork coming down the mountain on his first ride it could have created a catastrophic accident endangering his life. A smaller tire is a BS band-aid approach at best to fixing this issue. Besides, this bike is designed for long comfortable rides, who really wants to run a 700x20 tire? As much as everyone paid for their bikes they should get a replacement fork too. Will post what we hear back from Specialized.


----------



## Johnck1 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Continuing Problems*

Thanks for posting those pictures. I have the same issue with clearance on my bike. I took a closer look at the fork and it looks like the brake mounting holes was drilled in the wrong place. On my bike it is almost at the very bottom of the fork; into the curve of the bottom of the fork. Comparing to other bikes, it looks like it should be centered. 

I have contacted Specialized and they admitted there was a problem. They shipped a new fork, but it was USED and has the same issue. I am now waiting for a response from them. 

How does the clearance look on your rear brakes? My clearance is tight, but passable, but I'm wondering if there is a problem there also.


----------



## huffman (Sep 28, 2008)

The rear clearance is good but I don't have access to the bike to post a photo right now. Specialized did not respond to my email that included links to the photos, will wait till the end to the day tomorrow then calls will be made. Enough owners stick together and they will have no choice than to fix the problem. Thanks for your reply and keep me posted John and I'll let you know what they tell me.
*
Add on question: did Specialized work with anyone directly? They are giving my friend the run around, now he has to drag it back to the dealer. I guess it depends who you get on the phone because the rep he talked to at first seemed to fluff it off as no big deal.* :nono:


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

My issue was only with the front. The back had adequate or acceptable clearance from the start. I'll try and post some pictures of both. I have 700/25 Conti Gatorskins on there now, and the clearance is fine. I also put on my pal's 700x28 Gators and the clearance was also fine. I am not saying the Roubaix has oodles of clearance, but with the new fork, it was acceptable. I can't imagine going bigger than 700x28. 

700/25 Roubaix S Work tires were also fine with the new fork.


----------



## redfishpaddler (Sep 17, 2008)

*I called Specialized and had a positive response....*

My '08 Robaix Expert Triple just arrived at my LBS today. Having read this posting (and others), I called my LBS yesterday and they were not aware of this issue, I then emailed them this posting.

I called Specialized yesterday and the fellow I spoke to was actually a pleasure to deal with. He understood that I didn't want to purchase a bike with a problematic fork. He readily admitted that they had problems with some '08 Expert forks, though it was not a generic problem with all '08 Expert forks. He indicated that there was a portion of forks that had misaligned holes. He noted that in every instance where a problem was reported they immediately sent out a new fork the next day. 

So, I will take a close look at my bike when I get to the shop. I will ask them to put on a 28 tire, though I will likely be riding with a 25. I would highly recommend calling Specialized. btw: the contact # at Specialized is 877-808-8154

Many thanks to all who have alerted us to this issue! 
bob


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

redfishpaddler said:


> My '08 Robaix Expert Triple just arrived at my LBS today. Having read this posting (and others), I called my LBS yesterday and they were not aware of this issue, I then emailed them this posting.
> 
> I called Specialized yesterday and the fellow I spoke to was actually a pleasure to deal with. He understood that I didn't want to purchase a bike with a problematic fork. He readily admitted that they had problems with some '08 Expert forks, though it was not a generic problem with all '08 Expert forks. He indicated that there was a portion of forks that had misaligned holes. He noted that in every instance where a problem was reported they immediately sent out a new fork the next day.
> 
> ...


This doesn't make sense to me. It took Specialized over a month to get me a new fork. I was told that it had to be manufactured. At the time, Specialized was not aware of the problem. This was one year ago. Perhaps mine was the first reported bad fork, but there were no good forks at the time because, again, it had to be made. I was told this by both Specialized and my LBS.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow I'm kind of shocked by this. My new Tarmac SL frame is the first frame I've ever owned where the rear wheel is centered perfectly in the chainstays when it's centered in the seatstays. Both wheels are spaced perfectly from the fork / frame. It appears to be very straight and the quality seems top notch. I'm amazed that quality control didn't catch something as major as a bad fork height.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

redfishpaddler said:


> My '08 Robaix Expert Triple just arrived at my LBS today. Having read this posting (and others), I called my LBS yesterday and they were not aware of this issue, I then emailed them this posting.
> 
> I called Specialized yesterday and the fellow I spoke to was actually a pleasure to deal with. He understood that I didn't want to purchase a bike with a problematic fork. He readily admitted that they had problems with some '08 Expert forks, though it was not a generic problem with all '08 Expert forks. He indicated that there was a portion of forks that had misaligned holes. He noted that in every instance where a problem was reported they immediately sent out a new fork the next day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us updated on this issue. I'm going to talk to my lbs again. When it first came up in Feb. Spec. just sent new tires. Sounds like now they know it's a manufacturing issue.

Thanks again.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

I called the number listed, the person I talked to told me to take my bike to my shop and proceed from there. that would be the fastest way to expedite the process.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Update: Took my bike into the shop this week and fork was replaced in 2 days. Going down after work today to pick it up. So if you do have this issue, they are fully aware of it and will replace your fork under warranty. Excellent service from Specialized.


----------

